# UT Austin Film School Acceptance Rate & Minimum GPA



## Chris W (Jul 19, 2019)

According to data from our Application Tracker the reported acceptance rate and minimum GPAs for UT Austin Department of Radio-Television-Film are the following:














 UT Austin - MFA program in Film and Media Production


	 					The MFA program in Film and Media Production at UT embodies the fiercely independent spirit for which Austin’s filmmaking community is renowned.
					


FilmSchool.org
Jul 13, 2016








5.00 star(s)





Reviews: 1
Category: Texas







UT Austin - MFA program in Film and Media Production Acceptance Rate






40%

Admitted
21   out of   52   Admitted



12%

Waitlisted
6   out of   52   Waitlisted



48%

*Not Admitted*
25   out of   52   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



UT Austin - Directing

*FilmSchool.org UT Austin Acceptance Rate:* 56% (15 out of 28 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *2.82
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *Not Reported
*Earliest Interview Date: *Not Reported
*Earliest Decision Date: *January 23














 UT Austin - MFA in Screenwriting Program


	 					UT’s nationally ranked MFA Screenwriting program is surrounded by a city in love with storytelling — Austin, TX.
					


FilmSchool.org
Jul 13, 2016
Category: Texas







UT Austin - MFA in Screenwriting Program Acceptance Rate






23%

Admitted
10   out of   43   Admitted



9%

Waitlisted
4   out of   43   Waitlisted



67%

*Not Admitted*
29   out of   43   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



UT Austin - Screenwriting

*FilmSchool.org UT Austin Acceptance Rate:* 33% (7 out of 21 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.7
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *Not Reported
*Earliest Interview Date: *Not Reported
*Earliest Decision Date: *January 25














 UT Austin: Michener Center


	 					The MFA in Writing is a three-year, full-time residency program, unique in its interdisciplinary focus.
					


FilmSchool.org
Apr 10, 2018
Category: Texas







UT Austin: Michener Center Acceptance Rate






20%

Admitted
2   out of   10   Admitted



80%

*Not Admitted*
8   out of   10   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



UT Austin - Michener - Screenwriting

*FilmSchool.org UT Austin Acceptance Rate:* 33% (2 out of 6 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.576
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *Not Reported
*Earliest Interview Date: *Not Reported
*Earliest Decision Date: *February 6
For data from other film programs see this article as well as the Application Tracker:









						Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more... (2020 stats)
					

Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

